# Home Depot Build v2 Winner: XxJoshxX | NGD-> Home Depot Challenge Build



## XxJoshxX (Nov 23, 2013)

So, In case you didn't know, there's a home depot challenge going on in the Luthiery section, you had to source as many things as possible from Home Depot for as cheap as possible. I think I'm the first one to finish, and my grand total was $99.79


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 23, 2013)

Man that fretboard is cool!

Does it play nicely?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 23, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Man that fretboard is cool!
> 
> Does it play nicely?


I decided that I didn't want to grainfill the oak so its very porous. It doesn't feel uncomfortable, but it's really different.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet. You did a good job on it.


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 23, 2013)

How does it SOUND?
I need to see a video ASAP


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 23, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> How does it SOUND?
> I need to see a video ASAP


The tone of pine is killer, and it's not 100% done, I need to buy a crowning file for the frets and so there's a little fret buzz, but other than that it sounds pretty nice.
You probably won't get a video for some time though, I'm not the greatest player, and this build and school has taken up a lot of my time, and the little bit of time I get to play is in guitar class where i've really only been playing Spanish guitar.


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 23, 2013)

That's pretty sweet. Could you post the specs? I love that idea, a Home Depot build.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 23, 2013)

fortisursus said:


> That's pretty sweet. Could you post the specs? I love that idea, a Home Depot build.


Pine body
Oak fretboard
Tuners of unknown origin
$7 used liscensed floyd rose on ebay


I could have tried to build the bridge myself, which i'm planning to do for the next build, but for that price, I had to have it.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 24, 2013)

is there a build thread for it?


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha nice work man!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 24, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> is there a build thread for it?



In my signature


----------



## skeels (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks awesome man.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 24, 2013)

i think it turned out great.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 24, 2013)

looks sick man, make me one


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 24, 2013)

Aw man, I wish I had know about that. I wanted to do a build with plastic. 

Nice guitar!


----------



## DakiEnt (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow dude looks great!


----------



## synmon (Dec 5, 2013)

This is awesome! Just goes to show that you don't need the highest quality woods to get a good tone. I'm thinking about doing something like this for my first guitar build. Any advice?


----------



## ridner (Dec 5, 2013)

this is killer - love it!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!



synmon said:


> This is awesome! Just goes to show that you don't need the highest quality woods to get a good tone. I'm thinking about doing something like this for my first guitar build. Any advice?



Read through as many build threads here and anywhere else you can. And most importantly ASK QUESTIONS! If you dont know ask, if you dont, your probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Very well done and well deserved.


----------



## skeels (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations man!

Way to show you can guzzle motor oil and barf up rainbows!



That w as a compliment. 

No, really!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats! Well deserved indeed.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 11, 2013)

Randy said:


> Congratulations! Very well done and well deserved.





skeels said:


> Congratulations man!
> 
> Way to show you can guzzle motor oil and barf up rainbows!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


BlackMastodon said:


> Congrats! Well deserved indeed.


Thanks dood. Your guitar was pretty awesome.
It was pretty entertaining watching us switch for the lead every two seconds, you definatley had me scared.


----------



## boroducci (Dec 22, 2013)

very interesting guitar, man.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Dec 23, 2013)

That's pretty nice for some Home Depot wood! I'm looking forward to seeing more of these - though I'm guessing the woods from Home Depot haven't been dried out enough and all these guitars will end up warping and stuff... Right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2013)

No ass pics?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 24, 2013)

ice_age_magic said:


> That's pretty nice for some Home Depot wood! I'm looking forward to seeing more of these - though I'm guessing the woods from Home Depot haven't been dried out enough and all these guitars will end up warping and stuff... Right?



Why would you think that?

Home Depot wood is properly dried and dimensioned.

I'm sure Home Depot would have a terrible rep if they were selling sub-par woods that warped once the home project was complete.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 1, 2014)

Wish I had a half, maybe even a third of your luthiery skills. Wouldn't be having such a hard time sourcing an 8 string over here if I did!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 2, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Wish I had a half, maybe even a third of your luthiery skills. Wouldn't be having such a hard time sourcing an 8 string over here if I did!



Its not that hard if you give it some effort.
I built my first guitar when I was 12. Was it great? No.But if a 12 year old can do it so can you.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow good job!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## LeffJoomis (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh man, it looks awesome! Fretboard looks sweet. I wonder how it plays.


----------



## bvdrummer (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome job! I almost can't believe you built this for that price!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I'm hoping that we'll have another challenge sometime soon.


----------



## Titusmaximius (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow that looks sick and for a hundred bucks, its awesome! Any idea where to start? How did you get woods thick enough for the body? I only see stuff thats way too thin. Is there a truss rod or did you just carve the neck?


----------



## Descent (Sep 11, 2014)

Not crazy about the fretboard look but even considering that you can change that to standard maple or whatever, this thing is VERY impressive, especially the budget...so now I am starting to wonder how much I am getting ripped off by Big Guitar and why things really have to be done in 3rd World countries...

Your hardware cost would be realistically closer to $200 though (pickups, wiring, tuners, back plate, etc...) unless you buy from Guitarfetish...


----------

